# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  проблема с выключением пк

## DemonADS

Нужна помощь!!!!

Asus P5E3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP@n
CPU Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2,40GHz, 8Mb, 1066MHz,4Mb
Кулер Zelman CNPS9500A
Kingston DDR3 PC8500 2GB (2х1024)
Geforce 8600GT 512Mb DDR3
500,0 Gb HDD Seagate (ST3500320AS) 7200.11 32Mb SATA-300
Блок питания 750Вт Thermaltake "Toughpower 750W" W0117RE
Операционная система Vista Ultimate (до этого стояла Windows XP и была таже проблема)

Я в отчаянии, не знаю что делать.
У меня такая проблема - при нажатии "Завершение работы" ПК выключается и через пару секунд самостоятельно включается.
перепрошил BIOS теперь v 1001 - не помогло
Заменил Блок Питания (изначально был другой БП) - не помогло
В БИОСе поигрался с опциями в меню "POWER" и тоже не помогло.

Прошу помогите пожалуйста - может кто знает в чем причина!!!!

----------


## DemonADS

Если у кого такая же проблема, то это можно решить в некоторых случаях сбросом джампера cmos на материнской плате.
   Мне помогло!!!!!

----------


## benedict

Вполне возможно, что сигнал "Power good" проходит некоректно. Действительно попробуй сбросить eerom, или перепрошей биос

----------


## Archusha

я помню лечился от вируса такого...

----------


## andymans

+1 скорее всего вирус если опять начнет так себя вести

----------

